# California Seismic and Surveying -- Help



## PE_STR (Jan 16, 2008)

My fellow Engineers:

I recently cleared my P.E (8 hr exam with the State of Arizona) and thinking about signing up for the California Seismic and Surveying portion. I sent my application to the board on January 3rd (deadline being 4th). In case they clear me for the Saturday portion of the exam, I have a few questions.

1. How difficult is the Seismic and Surveying portion? Is 2 months enough for preparation?

2. What books would you recommend for the Seismic Portion?

3. What books would you recommend for the Surveying Portion?

4. Do we need the California 2007 Code for the exam?

I will appreciate if you answer my questions. Thanks for your time.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 16, 2008)

PE_STR said:


> My fellow Engineers:
> I recently cleared my P.E (8 hr exam with the State of Arizona) and thinking about signing up for the California Seismic and Surveying portion. I sent my application to the board on January 3rd (deadline being 4th). In case they clear me for the Saturday portion of the exam, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. How difficult is the Seismic and Surveying portion? Is 2 months enough for preparation?
> ...


There's a whole section in the Civil forum dedicated to this topic where you might find this information. CA-Seismic and Surveying


----------

